# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ساخت جدول ضرب در پایتون

## Hossein_1995

الان من میخوام یه جدول ضرب در پایتون بنویسم 
با دوتا حلقه نوشتم ولی وقتی از دستور پرینت استفاده می کنم هر بار به خط بعدی میره ولی من نمیخوام به خط بعدی بره تا من بهش بگم اینجارو من مشکل دارم . برای حل این مشکل من فعلا اینطوری کد زدم (کد زیر ) ولی مشکل اساسی من همینه که نمیخوام با دستور پرینت به خط بعدی برم .p=[]
for k in range(1,11):
    for l in range(1,11):
        p=p+[k*l]
    else:
        print(p)
        p=[]

----------


## n.nowroozi

خب یه ورودی از کاربر بگیر و بگو مثلا اگه yes بود بره باقیه حلقه اگه no بود نره!

----------


## Hossein_1995

این مشکل حل شد عجیبه که کسی نمیدونست
کافیه بعد از دستور پرینت یه کاما بذاری تا نره خط بعد

----------


## mokhtarrahimi

*for* i *in* range(1,11):
*for* j *in* range(1,11):
print(i*j , end=*' '*)
print()

----------

